
What’s Twitter Doing With its Dough? - buckpost
http://www.markevanstech.com/2009/02/03/whats-twitter-doing-with-its-dough/
======
pclark
he totally skips operating costs. A trendy office in SF? Bandwidth for a
massive site? SMS fees?

$20M doesn't go _that_ far.

~~~
jacquesm
Operating costs wise I would expect salaries to be the bigger fraction,
bandwidth for a site like twitter is 'manageable' (after all it's not exactly
video or high res images), office space is a rougly fixed percentage of
salaries (so many people, so many square feet of office space required).

